#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  automac upload and refresh

## teodosio

Hi guys, I have a question for you.

I have created a pivot table from a mix of interrelated table from various excel spreadsheet.

Now I would like to make the process more automatic. In simple words I want, once I download the new data, this data to replace the previous one and modify the pivot table. The fact is that in each table there are also some calculated field according the data. 

So how can I do?

thank you in advance

----------


## alansidman

If I am understanding you correctly, then one way of doing this is to Load the raw data into Power Query.  Merge or Append the data needed to create your PT.  Once this is completed, load your new table to Excel and create your PT.  Each time you amend any of the tables with new data, then go to the PT and click on Refresh twice.  The PT should automatically update based upon the Power Query being refreshed.

If you are unfamiliar with PQ, then click on the links in my signature block to get started.

----------


## teodosio

Hi Alan and thank you for the answer.
In complete honesty I have not understood, since I am not so familiar with Power query.
Every time I need to change the data (once per month) that come form a report or a dashboard that I can download manually (no problem with that).
The fact is that the table, after been downloaded will be modified by adding new calculated fields.

----------


## alansidman

Have you looked at the Power Query Links in my signature.  PQ seems to be ideal for what you want.

----------


## teodosio

yep I got a look, tahnk you. I have also partially fixed the issue I had.
I have understood how to use to modify the date automatically. I still do not know how to make it download the new data, substitute and substitute the old one.

----------


## alansidman

If you have a file that is linked to PQ, each time you update the file on the input sheet and then click refresh on the out put sheet, PQ automatically updates the query and the output.  Look at this video to better understand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSDQGWdgNJs

----------

